# Public Displays...and other romantic gestures



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

One thing I've noticed is that when I do the exact same thing in public that I'd do in private I get serious bonus points. I used to do this a lot, and I need to go back to it.

Examples: At home asking her to make this Friday a "date night" gets me very little in the way of points anymore. Walking up and asking her in front of her friends: "Excuse me miss, but you;re the most beautiful woman I've ever seen. I'd like to take you out this Friday," gets points.

Bringing her flowers at home on our anniversary. Meh. Sending her flowers at work for her co-workers to see = big points.

Asking her to meet me someplace for lunch = meh. Showing up at her work and asking her to go to lunch = points.

What are some other little things like this you've noticed make a difference?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, flowers at work are HUGE GIRL POINTS. Sorry, that's just the way it is. I know it's cheaper to bring them, but nah. This is the one place you want to splurge, even if it's just once a year.

I cannot comment on your other points, I'm pretty sure me and H make everyone around us sick with our PDA. But we don't care.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Making a big production (lightheartedly) about running around to her side of the car to open the door for her.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

PDA is so special because it shows that you are PROUD to be be with your woman...

you are not afraid to show it & that not only takes guts for some guys but shows a very healthy level of confidence in the guy & the relationship-which is HOT!

Plus, to be genuinely fussed over in front of others, it just feels extra good & makes us even more proud to be with such an incredible guy..Keep it up, she'll love it...(wouldn't you??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

To me, it's the surprise element... the unexpected... and that he doesn't change his behavior towards me because others are there. That is what is special to me. 

He opens the car door for me whether we're alone or if family are with us. He opens doors for me in general, shows me affection in front of others, includes me, and I posted on a different thread how he takes the seat in a restaurant without a 'view' of the surroundings/people. If we arrive to a table, and he's going to be facing a wall, I always ask if he wants to swap sides. He replies "I have the best view of all.." meaning me, not the wall lol. I have taken the seat without the view before and insisted he have the 'view' when there's been a real view to enjoy. I'm side-tracking. He will say he has the most beautiful view of all, regardless of whether it's just me or if the waiter/waitress are there handing us menus at the time. It might sound cheesy but I tell ya, it doesn't get old with me lol. I always feel myself blush slightly and the waiters just grin. 

Flowers at work.... I love receiving flowers whenever and wherever but having the fuss in the office doesn't particularly do anything for me. I like that he's thought of me though - it's the unexpected in that regard that is appealing to me. If I was to state a preference, I'd rather receive flowers at home. The fuss of other women/coworkers does nothing for me. 

Turning up to take me to lunch... another welcome surprise but it's the element of surprise for me, the thought behind it, that he's packed us a lunch or is ready to take us out somewhere, not the fact that it's in front of others.

Despite these forums, I lean towards being on the private/intimate side with such things. Maybe I'm somewhat alone in this, but it's both the unexpected and consistent behavior that is appealing. Does that make sense?


----------

